# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Карты для GPS навигаторов и КПК

## dawning

Самые новые карты и программы для GPS навигаторов и КПК.  Автоспутник, Визиком-навигатор, Навител, Nav N Go iGO, Garmin, Visicom,  разнообразный софт для КПК плееры и кодеки, офисные, книги в электронном виде, антивирусы, переводчики, популярные рингтоны, игры. Эксперты-советники и индикаторы для рынка Форекс. Для телефона Nokia программа Nokia Maps.  Все можно скачать сайте: http://www.sitysoft.net

----------


## 3Mixa3

[QUOTE=dawning;22495]Самые новые карты и программы для GPS навигаторов и КПК.  Автоспутник, Визиком-навигатор, Навител, Nav N Go iGO, Garmin, Visicom,  разнообразный софт для КПК плееры и кодеки, офисные, книги в электронном виде, антивирусы, переводчики, популярные рингтоны, игры. Эксперты-советники и индикаторы для рынка Форекс. Для телефона Nokia программа Nokia Maps.  Все можно скачать сайте: http://www.sitysoft.net[/QU Это наглая реклама!!!!

----------


## dvigunn

Замануха!!! Только время тратить!

----------


## serblack

Какая галимая замануха!

----------

